# Miralax anyone?



## kperez3 (Nov 23, 2003)

HI. My 11 yr. old daughter has IBS (primarily constipation most of the time, tho it can flip-flop).A specialist recently put her on "Miralax" and "benefiber". Has anyone tried these? Would like to know other's experiences on these powdered medicines, (especially the miralax, which is Prescription Med.). thanks.. Kathie


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm 17 and my doctor gave me Miralax. The big bottle scared me half to death and I've found that something like Benefiber, which I think it the one that is tasteless and just disolves in a drink is better. Miralax seemed like a little too much. Hope that helps!!


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

I was put on Miralax for the first time when I was 13 (I'm in college now). When I was that young and new with IBS it was hard for me to watch what I ate and to control my symptoms, so taking Miralax everyday was an easy way to stay functional. As I got older and better with eating high fiber foods like Kashi cereals, oatmeal, and whole wheat bread, I found that I didn't need to take the Miralax except on occasion. The nice thing about Miralax is that, unlike OTC laxatives, it is very gentle and won't cause really bad cramping. It takes a few days to work when you use it only as a back up, but it is worth waiting rather than grabbing OTC relief. They say that if you take Miralax all the time, it is possible that you become dependent on it, however, I have never found that, and think in fact, that is just because you stop eating all the fiber you need. However, make sure she keeps eating fiber even when she gets diahrrea, because I used to try to treat that ( I flip flop too) they way most people do with Immodium and it just made it worse. The fiber is the trick, you just have to get used to the enormous quantity a person with IBS has to eat. Think 20 grams a day or more. It's hard to find those foods and like them at first. Don't worry, it will get better for your daughter and you. My mom and I made it through it.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I tried Miralax and it was a total miracle for me. I used it in combination with adding water to my diet and taking a walk daily. Nothing else has ever worked for me as good as that did.


----------

